# 3-Gun Competition



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Do we have any 3-Gun competitors's here? If so what class do you shoot and what are some of the weapon's you use?

Afishnado


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been interested in shooting competitively myself just for the fun of it. I found this group in Utah county. They seem to have a broad range of events. Check them out and maybe I'll see you there sometime.

http://www.udpl.net


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a different one.....

http://www.strategictacticalgroup.com/t ... edule.html

My son claims the Zombie Apocolypse Survival Course is unreal...


----------

